# Peak diablo .15...a good motor?



## _Revo_Racer_ (Sep 29, 2006)

is that motor a good motor to race a revo w/? irs only 50 bux at stormer...is it worth it?


----------



## _Revo_Racer_ (Sep 29, 2006)

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=PEK6032&showbig=6809

heres the link


----------



## _Revo_Racer_ (Sep 29, 2006)

nvm..i jus noticed its a side exhaust engine


----------



## nondriver (Aug 18, 2006)

the stock 2.5 is probally the best .15 for the money


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

yes the peaks are great and for that price i would buy 2 ive ran the .12 peaks and loved it the only thing is breaking it in sucks because they are so tight i burnt up a starter box breaking in a .12 it was very fast run time is a little on the bad side but ist woth it. buy it


----------



## _Revo_Racer_ (Sep 29, 2006)

u say to buy it...but it has a side exhaust...how would that work?


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

oh do they have differnt ones to choose from on the .12 they do


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

the exhaust would be a trial and error trying to figure out what would fit, and the bottom of the case would have to be ground down to fit the Revo engine mount.
i would go with the TRX 2.5R or thr 3.3 or an OS .18TM.


----------

